# Need news about vivbuilder.co.uk



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with vivbuilder.co.uk. I know he has stopped trading but is he completing orders made before he ceased trading? 

I ordered and payed for something before he stopped trading. Although he informed me he would complete all orders made before they stopped trading I have had no luck in contacting him since and now I'n becoming upset and concerned about the situation.

Does anyone have any news about what is happening?

Phil


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Dont know anything about it..
somebody must though, i remember ages ago some people had issues with them but dont know anything about them ceasing to trade.
Lets hope someone can help you.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

They have unfortunately stopped trading, some people here have been refunded, if you paid by paypal or credit card you should contact them to claim a refund.
If you do a search for vivbuilder you will see the thread.

Oddly though a person a few miles from where his business was in Dursley has recently started selling items on ebay, a photo of one item is the same as in their vivbuilder shop!.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Lotus Nut said:


> They have unfortunately stopped trading, some people here have been refunded, if you paid by paypal or credit card you should contact them to claim a refund.
> If you do a search for vivbuilder you will see the thread.
> 
> Oddly though a person a few miles from where his business was in Dursley has recently started selling items on ebay, a photo of one item is the same as in their vivbuilder shop!.


I spoke to some woman twice this week and she promised that someone will conatct me but I'm still waiting? 

I paid half over the phone and when i phoned back a few days later they told me they had stopped trading but will complete previous orders? i've kept trying to phone in order to pay the rest but to no avial. I've sent loads of emails too. Some reason i feel i have been had?

Phil


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I had placed an order about 3 weeks before they ceased trading, phoned up and did get a refund.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> I had placed an order about 3 weeks before they ceased trading, phoned up and did get a refund.


I keep phoning but it's no good as no one answers. I've just sent my 4th email asking for a refund. I really like their vivs and a friend of mine gives them such a good review. I understand the difficulties they are going through but I just wish they were more honest and open. I don't mind waiting if it helps them out I just need some news about hat is happening as I acn not aford to lose money like that.

phil


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Too late to help him out I am sure you all will be contacted in due course re your monies.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

How come he's stopped trading? just given it up or gone into receivership?

if he's gone into receivership you'll be added to a list of debtors and if you're lucky you might get a few pence to the pound, if there's anything left after the major debts have been serviced.

Like Lotus Nut said earlier, if you paid by credit card then you can claim it back from the credit card company.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I paid over the phone but onlly used solo which having checked out with my bank does not cover for such matters.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I ordered and paid for items months ago,I was promised a refund but never recieved it,as it was only a smal amount I said I would take other goods instead but never recieved them either,in the end after sending email after email I gave up,but as I say it was only a small amount,could try trading standards or citizens advice but I dont know if it will do any good,there was a thread on here with someone defending vivbuilder and bigging him up after other complaints if I can fin it I will post it.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats not really the point its your money and you are entitled to it back.

Marina


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

There was a post by splendid on the 27/03/08 and a reply from morerepsthanazoo saying he could contact vivbuilder search there posts it may help you,good luck.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I heard that the guy that owns the reptilezone in Bristol has bought the business - dont know how true it is though


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i paid for and brought 2 huge stacks in september last year, they came to me in a awful condition, i then was told i could have them replaced, they never came, i got a load of sh*te, i went to money claims, trading standards, everyone. i have paid court bills... ad nothing, complete w*nker w*nker! i belive in fate, and one day he'll get his comuppence (sp) taken over £1000 of someone who works for a charity and gets £4 an hour... stuff off...


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Like most people who custom build vivs I've encountered they were useless as following through with a quote when they were trading.


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

heres one north yorks

example


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

I thought I would give you guys an update. 
I eventually got my viv but only after having to send lots of emails, make many phone calls in which no one returned my messages and even sent text messages. With the help of Jan (Tawny) we found the contact number for the owners partner and so I sent a few text messages to her demanding that the owner contacted me. The owner only responded though when I had to email him and threaten to report him to the police for theft, I’m not happy having to send such messages as that but I was becoming very angry as I couldn’t afford to lose my money. They sold me the viv for the amount of deposit I had put down so I eventually saved £75. 
I eventually got to speak to the guy on the phone later in the week and he sounded like a really nice guy who sadly is going through a stressful time. He did tell me that there was another rep company taken over his business but I can not remember the name.
I had to arrange my own courier but the viv arrived within the same day of collection in excellent condition. The only thing I could grumble about is that there was no air vents on the top as requested and that it was half an inch shorter in length? 
I did however get a threatening email demanding I paid for some items of equipment I asked to be delivered with the viv. That really took the biscuit esp what they had put me through. So I emailed back a harsh email back.


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

*re vivbuilders*

hi
can some give me the phone number for viv builder
i paid for vents 2 days before he shut sent e-mails but 
never had any returned 
cheers mike


----------

